# mason 1858



## brandyerie (Nov 12, 2004)

found this in the back of a closet in an old house we bought--wondering is it is truely from 1858 and if it is worth hanging on to. The glass has a greenish tint and it has seams on both sides--Brandy


----------



## brandyerie (Nov 12, 2004)

another picture..


----------



## brandyerie (Nov 12, 2004)

bottom of jar..


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Brandy,  Your cross Mason's Patent was made after 1867 (note your patent date on the base), mostly in the 1870's - 1880's.  It has a ground lip which indicates a hand-blown jar.  By the turn of the century, most glassmakers had gone to machine made jars which have a smooth lip.  The Mason's Patent Nov. 30th 1858 jars were actually made up to about 1915.  The really old jars with this embossing have square shoulders and are the ones worth the big bucks.  Your aqua half gallon jar is worth about $8 - $10.  Not bad for a closet!  -Tammy


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Great Info Tammy, and nice pics brandyerie


----------

